# Bad experiences with Apple products this year.



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

For the past 6 years I've been a mac user and have owned quite a few of their products without any problems what so ever. This year I have been extremely upset with Apple ... 

1. I bought an iMac G5 when they first came out and have been through 4 of them, yes 4. The first three had some serious fan issues and Apple told me to return them and wait for their next shipment which I did and a month later I received my 4th iMac. It was great, fan wasn't roaring and squealing like the previous three but a few months later the logic board was failing and I noticed the LCD wasn't as bright as it was when I got it. When waking up the iMac from sleep mode there were some dark area's on the LCD which took a few minutes to reach it's proper brightness level. DPI was great and fixed it and has been perfect ever since, the logic board needed to be replaced and when that was fixed the LCD quit so they ordered and installed a new one.

2. About 2 months ago, I sold my perfectly working 3rd generation 15GB iPod to purchase a 4th generation 20GB iPod ... I should have kept the 15GB. Last week, my new iPod started freezing every so often ... this week it freezes almost every 5 minutes. Looks like another phone call to Apple tomorrow.

Has anyone experienced any serious issues with recent Apple products? Has the quality of their products dropped since they have becoming more popular?

I will always be an Apple user, I refuse to even touch a PC. I just thought I'd rant a little bit.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

No problems with my iBook so far. And I don't know why the heck you sold the 3G iPod for any reason, the 3G iPod was the best iPod ever made, besides the battery life. It's nice that the 4G 20GB is now in colour but still...


----------



## Snowrunner (Jul 14, 2005)

My 1st gen 10GB iPod didn't really like when I went jogging with him. He froze, and I had to reset it.

My first iBook G3 had two logic board failures, both were fixed by Apple without any issues.

My iBook G4 was fine, but the "c" key was rubbed off and there is a slightly brighter area on the lower end LCD.

My new Powerbook G4 and my PowerMac G5 so far (3 Months / 2 Months) haven't shown any problems <knock on wood>.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i've been lucky
had no problems with my 3rd gen ipod and ibook, which i've sold
and so far no problems with any of my new mac gear


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Snowrunner is that your ink?









where?

--

Not to hijack but ' I love my Pismo! '


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

MacMini DVI issues. Apple refuses to acknowledge an issue. Apple Discussion forums say otherwise.

After an email to Steve Jobs, I got a phone call the next day, and over three weeks, I received good feedback from Apple that they were looking in to the problem, and calling me to ensure the issue was being looked at. Then suddenly, I hear nothing.

My contact "Executive Representative" at Apple hasn't return my three calls over the past two months. My Tier II Tech contact has been the same.

Overall, not happy at the moment.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The fan controller in my PowerBook 12" 1.33 died. Its the first major hardware problem I've had with a Mac.

Well, the HD in my iBook died a few weeks back, but since I never use it anymore I don't really care.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

I love Macs as well, grew up with them in fact. I remember when my Mom came home excited as all get out as she just got a new *40 meg* (yes, 40 megabyte) hard drive to go with the IIc she had. And you know what that machine would still work today I bet... that being said...

I left the Mac world for a while, dabbled in the PC world and came back to my roots a few years ago. My first purchase (typing on it now) was an iBook G3 800mgz with 640 ram. Yeah a few years later the logic board went but I knew this was going to happen as I had one with that pre- existing condition. Today it still runs great, dropped a few time and keeps humming. travelled accross the country adn back a few times still runs great.

So, cut to a year ago today. After being assured that the logic board issue was taken care of I bought a new iBook, G4 1.2 ghz with 768 ram and a superdrive. Notice how I mentioned I am not typing on it now!?! WHY you ask well let's see...

1. 10 days after I bought it the logic board went

2. 3 months after I bought it the mouse pad started popping up (came unglued)

3. 8 months the left side of the screen starts going dark after it wkaes up from sleep mode

4. 10 months marks the hard drive crashing a miserable death

5. today it starts (sometimes) then after about 5 minutes just hangs there... mouse moves but nothing else reacts.

so they are now replacing it and going to send me something newer, might trade up to a power book but You know what I don't want to I just want to use a dependable computer.Dude I should get a Dell... Did I just say that!?!


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Had my pb for one year and no problems...though it is getting quite hot (I mean really hot) after about 30 minutes to an hour - is that right? I dunno - I'm still new to mac's.


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

It's luck of the draw I guess ...

No probs with all of our desktops but I'm about to return my PB AL15 to Carbon Computing for a third LCD change. Thank heavens for AppleCare. Maybe the fourth screen will be the one? HaHa

Cheers, jt


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I started using Macs about 4 years ago. I had a problem with the logic board on the first white iBooks. My warranty expired 2 days before it broke and 
Apple did nothing. I will never buy an iBook again. I have had three and I am not interested in worrying about it breaking. Were the Macs in the early days more reliable regarding the hardware? I have heard they were more stable. I have had no problems so far with older Macs. I have never had a hardware issue with a PC other than a Sony Vaio notebook. I have owned many PC's.


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

3 LCD changes on your PowerBook, that's nuts! Imagine if you didn't have AppleCare? Apple should extend their 1 year warranty to 2 years, their products *including AppleCare* arn't cheap. With my previous Mac's I never purchased AppleCare and never had problems, since I've been through all this crap as mentioned at the start of this thread I will ALWAYS purchase it.


----------



## vectra (Jan 23, 2003)

I've been using Mac since 1982 or so and have never had a problem with both personal macs (used occasionally) or ones use for business (minimum 40 hrs per week). My kids had a problem with their ipod minis but that was resolved quickly and efficiently within a week via the internet and Fedex, so I guess it is the luck of the draw. I've been lucky (touch wood!)


----------



## Snowrunner (Jul 14, 2005)

Heart said:


> Snowrunner is that your ink?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, upper right shoulder. It isn't done yet. There is a drop shadow missing, which will go in on August 1st.

Michael


----------



## jamesm (Jun 7, 2005)

We purchased a 12" PB, iMac G5, and an 4G iPod in September 2004 and haven't had any problems to date. The only real issue is that the iMac occasionally needs to be rebooted (once every couple of months) if our old airport + bell dsl modem get confused and need to be restarted. 

I think I'll take this opportunity to knock on wood as well 


Cheers,
jamesm


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Dual G5, massive hard drive failure, luckily I got the data recovered, its my work machine.
Looking into getting pair RAM to sort out my continual kernel panics (don't worry MacDoc I haven't forgotten you.....just a bit strapped at the moment)

Airport Express kept dropping out on me, drove me nuts for a few months, now it seems fine (touch wood)

20" LCD screen : during the climax to one very important project went blank on me.......rebooted seems fine now, just a little scared it will do it again. (Q : when the monitor is on should the white LED be on ?)

3G 20Gb iPod : no probs, crashed a couple of times, nothing serious

iSight : great, although iChat refuses to link me up with my friends now for some reason (I still have to go back to the thread I started to figure it out)


----------



## Snowrunner (Jul 14, 2005)

Loafer said:


> 20" LCD screen : during the climax to one very important project went blank on me.......rebooted seems fine now, just a little scared it will do it again. (Q : when the monitor is on should the white LED be on ?)


No, the white LED should only be on when the LCD is asleep, at least that's how it is with my 20".


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

jicon said:


> MacMini DVI issues. Apple refuses to acknowledge an issue. Apple Discussion forums say otherwise.
> 
> After an email to Steve Jobs, I got a phone call the next day, and over three weeks, I received good feedback from Apple that they were looking in to the problem, and calling me to ensure the issue was being looked at. Then suddenly, I hear nothing.
> 
> ...


I sent apple a letter about some of their payment options as well, and recieved a call from an "Executive sales representative". if ever there was a title that makes you think there is something wrong with your order, it's these guys calling. he assured me that apple was pleased that I took the time to send them a letter, and why their payment methods are as they are. it was, interesting to say the least.

The Shipping, 6 weeks of shipping a basic stock product got my goat. BAAAAAH!


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

seetobylive said:


> So, cut to a year ago today. After being assured that the logic board issue was taken care of I bought a new iBook, G4 1.2 ghz with 768 ram and a superdrive. Notice how I mentioned I am not typing on it now!?! WHY you ask well let's see...
> 
> 1. 10 days after I bought it the logic board went
> 
> ...


Yikes! DFon;t scare me like that, I have yet to open my Ibook, I hope this is not what I can expect.


----------



## Raj69er (Nov 20, 2003)

my powerbook i purchased last august, and now the hinges where the screen pivots makes a horrible noise when i adjust it, im planning on going to yorkdale tomorrow and see whats up.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I've had a G4 iBook since March 2004 without a single problem. 

David.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I haven't had any issues with my stuff, nor with the stuff at work.

I have had an enormous problem in not being able to afford a nice PowerMac, or an iPod photo....


----------



## iKV (Oct 3, 2004)

Me and the folks have over the years purchased a previously owned iBook G3 and iBook G4, as well as 2 new iMac G3s, no problems ever. My Dad recently tried to upgrade one of the tray-loading iMacs with a slot-loading one, but the LCD blew, so they gave him back his old iMac. Not bad for the machines, some of which are almost 7 years old. (Note: try getting a PC to last that long!)

Having said that, some of the stories posted in this space will make me think twice about AppleCare in future!


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I think that this thread does not really show an accurate demographic (eg- mostly the people who post only post because they have issues, like in most support environments, few people post and say "everything is great here"). But for the record:
- 12" iBook G4: no issues, sold after about 6-8 months with absolutely no troubles
- 4th gen iPods: works great, had it for about a year and still loving the battery life
- iMac G4: bought used, have had it for a few months, no issues yet. Spring arm still has lots of tension (knock on wood!)

Maybe I have been lucky, but my Apple products have served me well with no failures yet!


----------



## Fasting (Jun 15, 2005)

When I installed RAM for the first time on the iBook I bought last week, I didn't do it correctly. When I tried to lift up the keyboard to get the RAM chip out, the keyboard wouldn't bugde! I called Apple and the rep. told me that the keyboard was covered under the 1 year warranty so all I had to do was go down to the Apple store in Yorkdale mall to get someone to look at it. By the way, I did make sure to see if the security lock at the center of the keyboard was unlocked. I'm planning on going up there this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Airport is miserable. I've had a hell of a time getting it to work at home and at school. At school, the problem was solved one magical day by re-entering the network info (which I had already done a million times). At home -- well, it mostly works, but there are days when the AEBS goes offline for hours, or rapidly kicks me off and onto the network. I get the sense wifi routers are glitchy in general, but this is hard to bear when I paid so much for this shiny UFO.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

That's odd, because my AEBS has run like a top since the day I bought it. Same with the graphite ABS I had before that.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I have to say I'm not very pleased at the moment.
I started with a MDD that was unusually loud. Quiet kit did about zero. System was only useful if you were in a loud room, or wore headphones. Working in a quiet studio with woodfloors drove me to drink.

Then I got an iBook G3, which ended in logic board failures. Thankfully it did it under warranty. Unfortunately it crapped out in the middle of a meeting with a new client.

Now, the powerbook that I traded the iBook into (and lost plenty of money on) is out of warranty, I did ask for applecare, but I guess since it had no troubles it was decided it would be ok. (wtf was I thinking)
It now has the dreaded lower ram slot failure and will require a new logic board.

I am now trolling dell, HP, and IBM for a laptop. Yes I prefer OS X, but I need a laptop that works right now. All my software I have mac + PC I use both. I may have to wait out Apple until they work out their quality control issues, because man, I'm getting seriously beat here financially trying to run an Apple laptop. I wanna like Apple, I do. But I'm close to being done here.

That said, the saving grace here, is the dual G5. (knocking furiously on wood...)
It's been the best system I've ever used.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

groovetube said:


> Now, the powerbook that I traded the iBook into (and lost plenty of money on) is out of warranty, I did ask for applecare, but I guess since it had no troubles it was decided it would be ok. (wtf was I thinking)
> It now has the dreaded lower ram slot failure and will require a new logic board.


You bought a portable without an extended warranty?

You moron.

Aside from defects (which you are currently a victim of). I would ALWAYS get an extended warranty, due to wear-and-tear on laptops


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> You bought a portable without an extended warranty?
> 
> You moron.
> 
> Aside from defects (which you are currently a victim of). I would ALWAYS get an extended warranty, due to wear-and-tear on laptops


Thats a little harsh, but I couldn't agree more. Applecare is a must with iBooks/Powerbooks.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

that's fine. I'll show up on Macaholic's front door tomorrow and rip his arm off and beat him over the head with the wet end.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

groovetube said:


> that's fine. I'll show up on Macaholic's front door tomorrow and rip his arm off and beat him over the head with the wet end.


Take pics.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

groovetube said:


> that's fine. I'll show up on Macaholic's front door tomorrow and rip his arm off and beat him over the head with the wet end.


Hey, why don't you do that to whoever convinced you to pass on the Applecare instead? 

As for me? The drive in my 4th gen 20GB iPod -- purchased at Christmas -- died a month ago.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Well I should have just went and got it. Period. There you go.

What worries me is paying a grand for a new logic board, and having it go again.

It'd be better if I just went a bought a new laptop. Problem solved. I just don't know if it will be an Apple.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> As for me? The drive in my 4th gen 20GB iPod -- purchased at Christmas -- died a month ago.


ooooh. Didn't see that. At least you have warranty. 
my 40 gig ipod seems good so far. So the G5 and ipod good. powerbook baaaaaaaaad.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

groovetube said:


> ooooh. Didn't see that. At least you have warranty.
> my 40 gig ipod seems good so far. So the G5 and ipod good. powerbook baaaaaaaaad.


Went to the Yorkdale store (bought it at Compusmart, originally) and swapped it for a 30GB Photo version (paid the difference)


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

seetobylive said:


> 1. 10 days after I bought it the logic board went
> 
> 2. 3 months after I bought it the mouse pad started popping up (came unglued)
> 
> ...


WOW more than 3 problems with your laptop you should have bought it at Best Buy with there extended warranty. My brother bought 3 Compaq Presarios for his business 2 years ago, 2 have been running great without a problem since day 1 but the 3rd just went back for it's 3rd problem Best Buy considered it a lemon under there warranty and handed my brother a brand spanking new Compaq with a beauty of a 15" widescreen.

Laterz


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

seetobylive said:


> So, cut to a year ago today. After being assured that the logic board issue was taken care of I bought a new iBook, G4 1.2 ghz with 768 ram and a superdrive. Notice how I mentioned I am not typing on it now!?! WHY you ask well let's see...
> 
> 1. 10 days after I bought it the logic board went
> 
> ...


Just to follow up apple has stepped up and offered to replace my iBook, not only that but I can trade up to the 12" powerbook for only $153!!! So I guess it all works out well in the end my friends!!! Can't wait f0r the new powerbook!


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

It's amazing to me, that after reading all of these quality issues that have affected so many of us, that we're still so loyal to Apple.

I don't know.. Consumer Reports ranks Apple as very good with respect to hardware quality issues, but the more I read on the 'net, the more I get freaked out.

I'm starting to think that Apple has some very serious quality issues.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Despite some of the issues.. I think Apple does really well with Quality Control. Keep in mind.. they are only minute compared to the likes of Dell, HP, IBM, etc.. They do try to stay on top of issues.

This is a Mac based site. You're not hearing from the one's who didn't have problems with their machine.

I've only ever had 1 machine which caused me a problem from Apple.. and I've owned a few. The only reason I had to put up with the bad machine for so long.. was because of the Reseller I was dealing with.. not because of Apple. (That one in particular, I'm not bashing resellers  )

Obviously, you're going to hear a lot of issues here.. because this is a great place to come and get help. No matter what the help is for. I'm very confident that my next machine from Apple, will serve me quite well.. and if there are issues.. the issues will be solved easily. 

Keep in mind.. there are some drawbacks with considering "Form & Style." But.. the kinks are usually taken care of pretty quickly. I wouldn't doubt that Apple is trying to figure out how to take care of the lower ram slot issue.. it's obviously a problem.. they're probably considering their options.. this one will hit them hard. I'm confident however, something will be done


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

G3 Pismo Powerbook 500, almost 6 years old now, no problems and still works great. Except for a cheap ram stick that made reeked havoc for a while.

20" iMac G5 2Ghz no problems with it either.

I've only had Macs for 2 years, a switcher, and the one thing I learned is never buy the first version of a new Mac. Wait until the next update and hopefully any issues are fixed.
Though someone should have a reasonable expectation of reliability, that when Apple makes a new product it has been well tested before going to market.
I was surprised at the failure rate of the 1st iMac G5s. I guess Apple got too confident with the iMac G4


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> It's amazing to me, that after reading all of these quality issues that have affected so many of us, that we're still so loyal to Apple.
> 
> I don't know.. Consumer Reports ranks Apple as very good with respect to hardware quality issues, but the more I read on the 'net, the more I get freaked out.
> 
> I'm starting to think that Apple has some very serious quality issues.


I've bought two iPods and a Mac Mini. I've only been bitten hardware wise, by one bug. I'd like to believe their QA is doing an adequate job.

On the software side however, there seems to be serious, serious gaps.

The iPhoto bug where simply opening the file automatically adjusted the image and saved - took several months 
The iTunes 4.9 bug where an iPod not even associated with a particular iTunes set automatically syncs Podcasts without even asking. -still unaddressed
The Quicktime 7.01 bug where no sound can be heard with MPG video files on a Mac mini, because the soundcard setting is set to output 96khz.
The iPod smartlist feature being able to add/remove tracks to smartlists on the go has mistakenly been disabled in the latest firmware.
The iPhoto 5.0.3 update actually requires a reboot before being able to use the Homepage feature. The update makes no mention of a reboot requirement.

Anyway, with the relative ease I've had in bumping in to these issues, I question whether Apple 

A) Even has a QA department to test patches
B) Simply takes the programmer's word that a patch or feature is fully tested.
C) Management has no problem with such bugs so long as they meet their product deadlines.
D) All of the above


----------



## redheadgod (Nov 18, 2003)

It is good to see what problems others are having with their macs to get a good idea of what some of the possible problems are. I wish I had know about this site and the logic board problem with the G3 ibooks when I bought mine, I probably would have held off for the G4 or upgraded to a powerbook.

My experience so far with this ibook was great until last November when my logic board failed. I called up apple and after a false start from them I finally got a box and shipped my ibook off to get fixed. I am now living in Finland and they had the book sent off to the Netherlands to get fixed. It took almost 2 months! Since then I have had 2 more failures and last week my screen was starting to show signs of the logic board going. The last two times I sent my book to an apple reseller in Finland and got my ibook back in a week. 

Even with the annoyance and headache of this I am still "happy" with apple and their products and services. Every time the computer went down I had to go back to working on a PC and my god it was horrible. When I got my ibook back I was very happy to have it back and it made me appreciate how much I prefer working on a mac than a PC. Even with being here overseas I was amazed that I was able to get my ibook fixed at all. I had two friends with PC laptops trying to deal with getting them fixed and my god... the customer service hell they went through. Both were Americans and one was dealing with Dell and I forgot who the other company was. One ended up just buying a new laptop and the other ended up waiting 7 months for it to get fixed! 

Even with the headache it has caused I know if I was on a PC I would be unhappy and hating it the whole time. I swear PC's know I use a mac and hate me for it 

I guess we will see how I feel if I go in for a 4th logic board failure and what the outcome of that service call is 

I might have to send BunBun to apple to have a little "talk" with their customer service  (A little Sluggy Freelance comic strip reference. Here is my favourite one which has a great mac reference sluggy)


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I currently have five Macs in the family that are being used daily. The oldest one is a 450M AGP G4.
The only problem this year is the well known DVI incompatibility with the Mac Mini. A real pain because I specifically went out and bought an LCD monitor with DVI.
The only other problem in the last five years was the (also well known) CRT issue with the eMac. But that was repaired under warranty and the eMac has been running great ever since.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

I've had an iBook G4 since feb 2005. I would buy it again as I love this machine. The only downfall to it is 256MB of ram but i bought a 256MB DIMM for it from the classifieds here...now I just have to get the guts to install it in my machine (done it before, just not in a laptop).


----------



## estrada (Jul 24, 2005)

i started a thread about two weeks ago describing my problem.
this is my first apple computer. my emac was bought roughly two years ago. and ran without any problems. until recently, my screen remains black when i turn the computer on. i've been canvassing around, but the bottom line is that the logicboard/videocard/CRT monitor has to be replaced, which after parts and labour would cost around 800. 
i've had a compaq presario for over 9 years now with no such problems.
i would have thought that my eMac would have outlived my presario, but two years is ridiculous.
and i thought mac's were much more reliable than PC's.

estrada.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

estrada - have you had your emac looked at professionally by a technician? I recall that the eMac display problem I had simply required the replacement of an internal cable.
Your problem may well be different - but you should at least have it diagnosed properly so that you can make an informed decision as what to do next.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

There will also be loads of Mac users reporting consistant, dependable performance, including myself. Having said that, their portables have had more tan their share of problems and some EARLY eMacs had some issues. Is your an old one?


----------



## estrada (Jul 24, 2005)

KRS - i haven't had the chance to bring it in yet. i hope to soon.
macaholic - it's at least years old. it's a g4 1.25 (i think), with 80gb, 256 ram, superdrive.

where do i find out about this hidden extended warranty on logic boards?

cheers.
estrada.


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

Well my experience wasn't so bad...
I ordered a 17" Powerbook, 1.5ghz, 1gb memory, 9700 radeon, etc.
The date they said it should come, it didn't come. Called Apple and they ended up finding out it was lost, they gave it to FedEx, FedEx said they didn't recieve it.

Complained that it was my first purchase from apple (which it was) and it wasn't looking too good, so I said I would be canceling the order if they dont find it in two days. The next day, the doorbell rings, oh look it's FedEx...

I yell as a joke "There's two!" to my mom.. I then see two boxes... open them up... TWO POWERBOOKS... They're being put to good use.. I <3 apple now..


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Denjira said:


> I yell as a joke "There's two!" to my mom.. I then see two boxes... open them up... TWO POWERBOOKS... They're being put to good use.. I <3 apple now..


And you did the right thing and called Apple to come and pick up the extra one, right? Before you get any larcenous thoughts, remember you signed for delivery...

Dell pulled the same stunt with FedEx, except they called me to say they had sent out another server because FedEx lost the first one. I gently pointed out to them that we had received the server the week before and it was up and running... so they sent the paperwork for me to send it back. Happens I could use a second server so I told them I would buy it if they dropped the price: Well they did, to $600 including 3 years onsite service. At that price I couldn't say no.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I think they will find out that you have two Powerbooks...when they see both were delivered to you, you can expect a phone call pretty fast


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

Denjira said:


> Well my experience wasn't so bad...
> I ordered a 17" Powerbook, 1.5ghz, 1gb memory, 9700 radeon, etc.
> The date they said it should come, it didn't come. Called Apple and they ended up finding out it was lost, they gave it to FedEx, FedEx said they didn't recieve it.
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Denjira said:


> Well my experience wasn't so bad...
> I ordered a 17" Powerbook, 1.5ghz, 1gb memory, 9700 radeon, etc.
> The date they said it should come, it didn't come. Called Apple and they ended up finding out it was lost, they gave it to FedEx, FedEx said they didn't recieve it.
> 
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## fazer (Aug 8, 2005)

Can you purchase AppleCare before the 1 year warranty expires?


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

fazer said:


> Can you purchase AppleCare before the 1 year warranty expires?


Yes. I think phonecare runs out after 90 days, though. If your computer breaks after 90 days, but before 1 year.. either go to the Genius Bar, or buy Applecare.. then call in.


----------

